# Flying Student from Batten



## Dovahkiin (Apr 26, 2012)

My school is in the middle of rehearsals for Spelling Bee and my director wants to fly a student in for the Jesus scene. He wasn't entirely clear on how we're doing it yet, but it sounds like we're just going to attach a swing to a batton and Jesus is just going to sit in it while we lower him down. The actor playing Jesus loves the idea and said he can sign any necessary waiver since he's 18. I personally don't think it sounds safe and our set designer/second head carpenter has refused to have any part in it. We wouldn't be hiring professionals and all of our rigging is handled by our student crew which doesn't make it sound any better. He claims we've done it before when we did Grease about 15 years ago, but that doesn't really ease my mind. Am I worrying too much, or is this something I should really try to talk him out of.


----------



## avkid (Apr 26, 2012)

NO 
Absolutely do not do this.


----------



## jlusardi (Apr 26, 2012)

I agree. *DO NOT DO THIS. *You are right, it isn't safe. It's very dangerous. Look around on the forum and find some threads on this topic for your director to read.


----------



## chausman (Apr 26, 2012)

Why Not to Fly DIY
[thread]28070[/thread]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damjamkato (Apr 26, 2012)

Listen to the bolded capital letters. Someone with more experience than me could write an essay about static and dynamic loads, rigging techniques, etc. But the conclusion would be the same: never ever do something like this. For anything that involving lifting a human being, you need to consult with a professional.


----------



## Lambda (Apr 26, 2012)

Dovahkiin said:


> ...He claims we've done it before when we did Grease about 15 years ago, but that doesn't really ease my mind...



Ah, the "we've done it before and it worked" excuse. I get this one a lot from my director, because in the past he had one crew that didn't give a **** about safety and would do pretty much anything. It's very hard to convince somebody NO when they use this excuse, because, well, they've done it before and it worked. Definitely try to talk him out of it. Somewhere there's a thread about someone who died doing this in a church, show him that. Anybody else here will give you the same answers you've been getting: It's a really bad idea and shouldn't be attempted. Your crew doesn't have the knowledge, experience, training, or equipment to do this safely. There are more variables at work here then it seems at first glance, not the least of which is dealing with the fact that at some point you'd either end up with a lineset that's ~130# batten-heavy, or arbor-heavy. Both of which can cause a deadly runaway, at best destroying equipment and at worst killing your people. 
No, there are professionals for this kind of thing for a reason.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 26, 2012)

Short answer is that the batten and associated system is not designed to support humans. If there were a failure in the system and someone were injured or killed, then insurance would not be required to cover damages and those responsible could likely face criminal penalties.


----------



## Sony (Apr 26, 2012)

If he doesn't listen to you...report him to the administration and tell them why this isn't acceptable...he WILL get fired if he goes against their wishes.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 27, 2012)

If you want some back up, I'm sure we could get one of our resident pro-riggers to call and talk to your teacher and explain why it's a REALLY bad idea.

Also read this old blog post from Uncle Bill an industry legend in rigging safety.


----------



## Edrick (Apr 27, 2012)

Horrible idea and no court is going to accept a letter saying "don't worry I know it's dangerous and we shouldn't do it but if I die there's no responsibility on your end".

The legal system just doesn't look like that.


----------



## MPowers (Apr 27, 2012)

In your immediate area you have one of the best rigging companies in the country, Texas Scenic. TSC - Theatrical Stage Equipment
give them a call and see what their take on this would be. Ask what they would charge to do the gag. 

Contact CB member Delbert Hall D2 Flying Effects D2 Flying Effects - Welcome! and see what he would charge.

I have been rigging professionally for 49 years, I worked for Foy in the late 60's. I know "How" to fly people safely. I would not do this gag for all the money in the world. I don't do it on a regular basis, I don't have immediate access to the proper equipment. 

Even though this is, by flying standards, a very simple flying gag, don't do it yourselves. Get a Pro.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 27, 2012)

When we did Spelling Bee our Jesus reveal was flying out a section of the back wall as Jesus slid down a playground slide through copious amounts of fog. Perhaps brainstorming other creative reveals will help find an alternative to this incredibly dangerous and stupid idea.


----------



## CrazyTechie (Apr 27, 2012)

Our Jesus simply walked through the US gym doors that we built. We had a light change happen at the same time as he entered.


----------



## JohnD (Apr 27, 2012)

Here is the post that Lambda was thinking of:
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/news/10362-actor-christmas-pageant-dies-after-25-foot-fall.html


----------



## josh88 (Apr 27, 2012)

As someone who went to college with her, that still stands as the example above all others for me of why you never do something without bringing in a company like zfx,foy, etc... or have someone who legitimately knows what he/she is doing when you hand your life over to them.


----------



## Dovahkiin (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah, I'm working to talk him out of it. I think once he realizes that Jesus would have to balance on that swing about 25ft in the air for half of act two, he'll come around. Originally, he was going to come from the double doors in the back of the stage with a cloud of fog and a back light, my director just thought of this stunt. We'll work it out. Thanks for all of the help.


----------



## avkid (Apr 27, 2012)

A ton of fog and and heavenly lights would make for a much better entrance.


----------

